# Dwarf Pomegranate



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Anyone ever grown one? Any interest from the bees? Any fruit?


http://www.jungseed.com/dp3.asp?c=690&SKU=30460


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

Try Raintree in Washington. they have alot of different types of pomogranites that would bear fruit with a little more certainty. Most pomogranites are well suited to containers if you keep them pruned up and the bees do love them. The fruit is an interesting treat. You can't just eat it like an apple, you have to soak it in ice-water and then break it open???? I think that's the method but I haven't eaten one in years. As I remember it was pretty good eating.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

There are a couple varieties of dwarf pomegranate. I know one of them has dry fruit, & the other has good tasting fruit. "PUNTA NANA" might be the dry one, I'm not sure.


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

Also makes an exquisitely beautiful Bonsai subject!

Summer


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks everybody, we buy a few a year anyway, so if I can trash a useless houseplant and get a nice ornamental and some fruit instead it's a win win!

Really liked Raintrees selection!

http://www.raintreenursery.com/history.html


----------



## abeeco (Dec 6, 2008)

We have a (indoor here at least for the winters) dwarf pomegranate. Not certain if it is the same variety but it does fruit but not really eddible. May-be try raintree I have a few other unusual eddibles from them nice but pricey


----------

